# anyone want to hit the gorge with me?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm planning to head to the gorge April 30-May 3rd, my brother was going to come down from South Dakota and meet me there but had some things come up. The plan is to head out Thursday after work to fish Friday and Saturday and come home Sunday morning, after being on the water all day Saturday it is safer that way for me. I have all the gear you might need and plan to pack some elk burgers and steaks, all you need is whatever else you want for snacks and help pitch in a little for gas. Hit me up via private message if interested. And we will catch fish, lots of them!!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

The camp ground should be open may 1st
you know where we got all the pup lakers. last year The pups are still their I did not fish for them.
I was there this week and got 10 kokes in 1 1/2 hr.
the kokes are on top from 10 to 27 feet down. we got a lot of kokes in three days.
pink, pink & white, pink & silver, pink with blue, and orange squids. 1.7 MPH 
With silver, and *Fusion Dodger, and Pink Crush Dodger*


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

troller said:


> The camp ground should be open may 1st
> you know where we got all the pup lakers. last year The pups are still their I did not fish for them.
> I was there this week and got 10 kokes in 1 1/2 hr.
> the kokes are on top from 10 to 27 feet down. we got a lot of kokes in three days.
> ...


That's almost scary how you read my mind, I was literally going to ask you about this today after work. I currently do not have any dodgers but do have a few different pink squids, might stop at Cabela's tomorrow though. Which part of the lake were you catching the kokes in?


----------

